# FAVORITE TRUCK



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

*OK Folks, what is you favorite pick up truck and why?*


----------



## RianSeeking (Feb 18, 2012)

I've got a second hand Silverado dually. 2007. It has to pull a lot of weight across country in the Summer and handle slippery town roads in the winter and it hasn't let me down yet.

Plus, I like the way the Allison diesel purrs.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

*I have had ford, chevy and dodge. I will say that I now drive a 2012 ford raptor, just an overall fantastic truck. The ride is second to none that I have owned as of yet. The 6.2L SVT is so strong, however it does burn fuel like a mad dog. I really liked my 3500 4x4 chevy with the duramax/allison. Very dependable and ran great. The one thing I notice on all the new trucks is how cheap all of the interiors are, just sad! I voted for ford and chevy, overall both are very competitive as far as I am concerned.*


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the f-150's! Especially the new ones. Ford guy born and raised.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> I love the f-150's! Especially the new ones. Ford guy born and raised.



*When I was working as a canine unit I was issued a ford expedition with a 5.4L. What a truck, I can not tell you how hard we used those things and they were relentless about staying together. our biggest issues were brakes, tires. and front end alinements. *


----------



## bigred (Feb 18, 2012)

I work for a ford dealer in Orange County Ca. but thats not why I chose Ford. If I was going to buy a truck It would be a F-150. I have seen over the years how good of a truck they actually are. Its a long story but I guess its kind of a family owned business. I dont have alot of expeience with anything else. I have worked at the dealership 3 different times over the years. working with family is different at times. I would rather spend time with my


----------



## lisalove (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey-even your truck looks like an Aldabra! Coincidence, I think not! 

I'm a Chevy lover! I have a Silverado 4x4 that's 16 years old and I LOVE HER!
I also have a new Avalanche that's awesome too!


----------



## bigred (Feb 18, 2012)

lisalove said:


> Hey-even your truck looks like an Aldabra! Coincidence, I think not!
> 
> I'm a Chevy lover! I have a Silverado 4x4 that's 16 years old and I LOVE HER!
> I also have a new Avalanche that's awesome too!



So your truck is a her??????????????????/


----------



## lisalove (Feb 18, 2012)

bigred said:


> lisalove said:
> 
> 
> > Hey-even your truck looks like an Aldabra! Coincidence, I think not!
> ...



Indeed! Her name is Old Girl!!!!!!
It's what we all call her


----------



## bigred (Feb 18, 2012)

lisalove said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > lisalove said:
> ...



Ok I guess- I thought trucks were boys- I guess Im just a guy


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 18, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> When I was working as a canine unit I was issued a ford expedition with a 5.4L. What a truck, I can not tell you how hard we used those things and they were relentless about staying together. our biggest issues were brakes, tires. and front end alinements.



I am a pretty outdoorsy guy, I go hunting and camping a lot and the f-150 is the only truck I trust to take the places I go in arizonas rough country! People think I'm kidding when they see where my truck has been! Haha


----------



## lisalove (Feb 18, 2012)

bigred said:


> lisalove said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...



Nope-Old Girl begs to differ!


----------



## bigred (Feb 18, 2012)

lisalove said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > lisalove said:
> ...



May I ask what color old girl is, I may just see HER driving around Southern Calif


----------



## lisalove (Feb 18, 2012)

She's white! 
A bit of a dirty girl right now though!!!!! hee hee


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2012)

Ford has horrible customer service. Borderline criminal. I have a friend who works for them, so I know all about the directives from the factory. They lie, cheat and steal, at the customers expense. They sold us a lemon and refused to make it right. I will NEVER buy another Ford ever again. As far as the quality, I have found it to be about the same as Chevy or Dodge. I know people that swear by one or the other of these, but I see people having problems with all of them about equally.

I'll take a Tundra. They are just as "American" made as any other truck, and its my opinion they they are better quality, which translates into fewer hassles and expenses.


----------



## ascott (Feb 18, 2012)

Ford.....I have a 93 Ford Bronco fullsize 5.8.....I feel your pain when pulling in to the gas station...however, I use to have a BMW 528....love the body on them but with where we live and the crazy last few winters( and being literally stuck at our property for 6 days last year because of flooding and mud and snow) the Bronco rocks solid...even though the automatic 4wd switch works when it feels like it...it is still up high and we have not had any issues getting around....my son has already told me that the Bronco is his when he starts driving....to which I laugh and tell him he will change his mind after having to pay to quench the thirst if that 5.8...lol  although I have become use to it because I just love the truck..

Ps....one day I called the truck a female name and was quickly, and without shame or shyness, corrected by my 12 year old son with this "sorry mom, but this is a truck so you can't call it a girl name...just can't" ...since he had such conviction I agreed and whenever I am compelled to have a discussion with the truck it usually goes something like...come on baby....this way no female name used and both parties are happy...lol


----------



## lisalove (Feb 18, 2012)

ascott said:


> Ps....one day I called the truck a female name and was quickly, and without shame or shyness, corrected by my 12 year old son with this "sorry mom, but this is a truck so you can't call it a girl name...just can't" ...since he had such conviction I agreed and whenever I am compelled to have a discussion with the truck it usually goes something like...come on baby....this way no female name used and both parties are happy...lol



HA!
My favorite is when my husband says "he's going to use Old Girl", people give him odd looks! 
Apparently she's very well known in the family as well. 
My sister in law asked to use "Old Girl" when her car was in the shop!!!
She's the greatest!


----------



## bigred (Feb 18, 2012)

lisalove said:


> She's white!
> A bit of a dirty girl right now though!!!!! hee hee



nothing a good washing wont cure ha ha  well maybe



ascott said:


> Ford.....I have a 93 Ford Bronco fullsize 5.8.....I feel your pain when pulling in to the gas station...however, I use to have a BMW 528....love the body on them but with where we live and the crazy last few winters( and being literally stuck at our property for 6 days last year because of flooding and mud and snow) the Bronco rocks solid...even though the automatic 4wd switch works when it feels like it...it is still up high and we have not had any issues getting around....my son has already told me that the Bronco is his when he starts driving....to which I laugh and tell him he will change his mind after having to pay to quench the thirst if that 5.8...lol  although I have become use to it because I just love the truck..
> 
> Ps....one day I called the truck a female name and was quickly, and without shame or shyness, corrected by my 12 year old son with this "sorry mom, but this is a truck so you can't call it a girl name...just can't" ...since he had such conviction I agreed and whenever I am compelled to have a discussion with the truck it usually goes something like...come on baby....this way no female name used and both parties are happy...lol



Im really starting to like your son


----------



## Jacob (Feb 19, 2012)

Chevy has many Features, gps, dualy, v8, 400+hp, tow packages


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Chevy has many Features, gps, dualy, v8, 400+hp, tow packages



 So does the others.....your funny!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2012)

Go Hemi!!!


----------



## motero (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll take a Cummins diesel any day. Put that in a Ford truck and that would be my favorite. I still want to see your Raptor with the wheels off the ground....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D293JE35vPE&feature=related


----------



## Laura (Feb 19, 2012)

MY 2000 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner..green...
Silly boys.. trucks are for Girls!

there was another thread like this a while back... i posted a pic then...


----------



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2012)

This is my 2009 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner! My 1st Toyota Tacoma was a 1999 with the "Sports Package" (baught used at 40,000 mi) and when I turned it in, in 2009 on the "Cash For Clunkers" Program, it had 250,000 miles on it an was still running (210,000 miles where mine) You Just can't beat a Toyota for reliability!

As you can see, I have this one all decked out for camping. I built the storage in the back myself and when I fill up the queen sized air mattress (that fills the whole space uo tp the bottom of the windows) it makes a WONDERFUL bedroom complete with TOTAL ventelation! Both side windows have smaller slide windows in them.


----------



## lisalove (Feb 19, 2012)

Old Girl (my 1995 Chevy) has 295,000 miles, still running strong and they're all mine!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

Zamric said:


> This is my 2009 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner! My 1st Toyota Tacoma was a 1999 with the "Sports Package" (baught used at 40,000 mi) and when I turned it in, in 2009 on the "Cash For Clunkers" Program, it had 250,000 miles on it an was still running (210,000 miles where mine) You Just can't beat a Toyota for reliability!
> 
> As you can see, I have this one all decked out for camping. I built the storage in the back myself and when I fill up the queen sized air mattress (that fills the whole space uo tp the bottom of the windows) it makes a WONDERFUL bedroom complete with TOTAL ventelation! Both side windows have smaller slide windows in them.



*I like those, very nice!*


----------



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2012)

WalkingRock, he doesn't like it so much!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

Zamric said:


> WalkingRock, he doesn't like it so much!



*Poor guy. *


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 19, 2012)

I currently have a 2007 F250 with the 6.0 ltr from Navistar/International. I haven't had any issues with my truck and I was a little worried. Before this truck we had a 2003 2500 Silverado that was awesome and a 2008 2500 silverado that spent over a month of the first three months we owned it back at the dealer. The dealer kept giving us loaner cars like an HHR and some other little cross overs. We had engine issues and transmission issues. We sold it and went without a truck for a while then got mine used. I added airbags so it didn't feel like a buck wagon and a back up camera. I love my truck. I am probably getting a newer truck soon and it will definitely be a Ford again.


----------



## JeffG (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess none of you actually understand what the word "truck" means.  This is what I spend 50-60 hours a week in. It is a *TRUCK!!!*!

http://www.macktrucks.com/assets/mack/products/ImageDownload/PIN_DAY11.jpg


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

JeffG said:


> I guess none of you actually understand what the word "truck" means.  This is what I spend 50-60 hours a week in. It is a *TRUCK!!!*!
> 
> http://www.macktrucks.com/assets/mack/products/ImageDownload/PIN_DAY11.jpg



So true!


----------

